# Bad Girls club Season 9 Episode 10!!!!



## demonjenis (Sep 17, 2012)

Get ready for another badass episode as the Bad Girls take over the television once again this Monday with their The Bad Girls Club Season 9 Episode 10 &#8211; Cruisin&#8217; for Bruisin&#8217; episodes airs on Oxygen Network at 10/9c. The ninth season of the Bad Girls Club was filmed in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, where the bad girls are getting bitchy on the beach. 

Bones Season 8 Episode 1 | Perception episode 10 finale | Bones Season 8 Premiere | Perception Season 1 Episode 10


----------

